

Amazon Multi-Factor Authentication for AWS Accounts - timf
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/08/amazon-multi-factor-authentication-for-aws-accounts.html

======
timf
There was apparently some discussion before this announcement:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=787461>

